# Difference between these two slingshots?



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

I don’t know if this is a newbie question or not but what is the difference between a fork that has longer prongs then a fork that has lower prongs? Which is better?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Lower prongs are better. The closer the force is to the supported part of the frame greatly reduces the force exerted on your wrist.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I find shorter forks makes the catapult feel more like the arm / hand, longer ones feel like an extension stuck on. Hopefully that makes sense


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum You definitely received great advice from previous replies.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Long fork slingshot can be TTF and short fork OTT :iono:


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Long fork slingshot can be TTF and short fork OTT :iono:


Really? Most longer natural forks I've seen are OTT and some not all short forks are TTF


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Also instead of making a new thread (I already have 2 and don’t want to spam) should I let my natural fork dry naturally out in the open, if so for how long or should I pop it in the microwave?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Vic R said:


> Also instead of making a new thread (I already have 2 and don't want to spam) should I let my natural fork dry naturally out in the open, if so for how long or should I pop it in the microwave?


microwave can destroy a fork fast if u not paying attention short runs minute on defrost wrap your fork up in a paper bag u get to know the smell of that's enough lol I burned up about 10 of them good luck


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Sheesh a year? That’s crazy. Going to take forever to be able to carve it....


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

shorter forks also put your hand closer to the danger zone.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Short forks Better in terms of less felt force on the hand, wrist.
Negatives there is more chance you get hand slaps and get hit by the projectile or fork hit if your form is not good .


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

romanljc said:


> Short forks Better in terms of less felt force on the hand, wrist.
> Negatives there is more chance you get hand slaps and get hit by the projectile or fork hit if your form is not good .


I shot with pistol grip years ago I could hit cans. Might as well get back into it with a higher fork, what I'm used to.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

longer forks, besides all cons and pros above, can also make your draw longer for a couple of centimeters, if that is something needed.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The lower the forks, the better in terms of reduced wrist torsion, albeit greater exposure of your index finger and thumb to potential fork hits.

That said, when shooting larger ammo (10 mm and above), I definitely prefer having slightly higher forks in view of the potential energy of such ammo i.e. you do not want your fingers to be in the way.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Any suggestions in quick ways to dry my fork?


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Microwave


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Short forks, for all reasons listed above however unless already stated and I missed it, longer forks allow for easier vertical shots without having to tilt your upper body back so far to get on point. There's a video on YouTube of Dan Ambrosious shooting a squirrel hunting Slingshot setup, it illustrates my point better than I can in plain text.

Best of luck happy shooting!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Think about a lever.


----------

